# Drehstrom Phase



## Alo (29 Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal zur Drehstromtechnik eine Frage und wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet. 
Ich muss den Strom eines Asynchronmotors berechnen bei Anheben einer Last. 
Meine Frage wäre jetzt: Es gibt ja drei Phasen.
Wenn ich jetzt den Strom berechnen muss, reicht es doch aus, wenn ich nur eine Phase in Betracht ziehe, oder? Ich wollte den Strom mit der Formel berechnen:

I= P/Wurzel3 * U * cos(phi)

Das wäre jetzt der Strom bzw. der "Gesamtstrom", also man muss jetzt nicht mit 3 multiplizieren, oder?

Noch eine Frage zum Leerlaufstrom.
Dieser ist der Strom, wenn der Motor angeschlossen ist und nicht in Betrieb ist. Wie würde man diesen berechnen?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juli 2016)

Schulaufgabe?

Deine Formel für den Strom ist prinzipiell richtig (wenn das unterm Bruchstrich in Klammern gesetzt wird). Wenn du die Leistung zum Anheben der Last bestimmt hast, musst du jedoch noch den Wirkungsgrad des Motors mit einbeziehen.
Am Nennbetriebspunkt kannst du diesen mit den Typenschilddaten bestimmen. Die Nennleistung auf dem Typenschild ist die an der Welle abgegebene Leistung. Die Aufgenommene (Wirk-)Leistung kannst du mit U, I und cos-Phi vom Typenschild bestimmen.

Das alles gilt aber nur für den Nenn-Betriebspunkt. Bei anderer Last oder im Leerlauf sind die Motordaten wie der Leistungsfaktor andere. Um die Werte bei anderen Betriebspunkten (Leerlauf, Teillast) zu bestimmen, brauchst du noch weitere Daten des Motors. Hast du diese, bzw. sind diese gegeben?


----------



## Alo (29 Juli 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja das ist eine Schulaufgabe. Das heißt, mit dieser Formel berechne ich den Strom für eine Phase. Und dieser Strom ist somit der Gesamtstrom, den der Motor zieht?

Wegen dem Leerlaufstrom. Ich habe auf dem Typenschild cos phi, U, Drehzahl, P und I, mehr habe ich nicht. Was braucht man für den Leerlaufstrom noch, damit man diesen berechnen kann?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juli 2016)

Einen "Gesamtstrom" gibt es bei Dreiphasen-Wechselstrom in dem Sinne nicht. Bzw. wird darunter umgangssprachlich der Strom einer Phase verstanden, wenn er in allen drei Phasen gleichmäßig fließt.

Zum Leerlaufstrom gibt es verschiedene Ansätze. Bei einer Schulaufgabe würde ich daran ansetzen, was in der Aufgabenstellung gegeben ist. Wenn du nur die Typenschilddaten (P, U, I, cos Phi) des Motors hast, dann lässt sich allein daraus der Leerlaufstrom nicht bestimmen.


----------



## Alo (29 Juli 2016)

Würdest du mir bitte, für die Zukunft, kurz erklären, wie man denn diesen ominösen Leerlaufstrom dann sonst so berechnet?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juli 2016)

Im Leerlaufversuch bestimmen ;-)
Mit diesem (und dem Kurzschlussversuch) erhält man die Motordaten, um damit die Werte für das Ersatzschaltbild zu bestimmen. Damit kannst du dann entweder alles berechnen, oder über den Heyland-Kreis grafisch bestimmen. Das ist alles was ich noch so aus dem Kopf weiß. Du hast doch sicher in der Schule entsprechende Literatur wo das nachzulesen ist. Das müsste ich nämlich auch.


----------



## Alo (29 Juli 2016)

Ah, ok danke . Gute Nacht


----------



## Alo (31 Juli 2016)

Ich habe soeben erfahren, dass wir zu unserer CX9020 (Beckhoff) eine Messklemme EL3413 bekommen. Dieser liefert Spannung und Stromwerte. Wenn man jetzt die SPS einschaltet und der Motor steht still bzw. arbeitet nicht, dann liefert uns die Messklemme einen Strom und das nennt man doch Leerlaufstrom, oder?
Was ich noch fragen wollte, dieser Leerlaufstrom müsste doch eigentlich im Handbuch stehen? Leider habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## holgermaik (31 Juli 2016)

> der Motor steht still bzw. arbeitet nicht, dann liefert uns die Messklemme einen Strom und das nennt man doch Leerlaufstrom, oder?


Nö. Das wäre der Magnetisierungsstrom. Kann aber nur bei Anwendungen mit FU auftreten.
Der Leerlaufstrom ist der Strom der fliest, wenn an der Motorwelle keine mechanische Arbeit verrichtet wird.


----------



## Alo (31 Juli 2016)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Der Leerlaufstrom ist der Strom der fliest, wenn an der Motorwelle keine mechanische Arbeit verrichtet wird.



Das meine ich mit "wenn der Motor still steht" bzw. nur eingeschaltet ist und nicht dreht oder arbeitet.


----------



## holgermaik (31 Juli 2016)

Hallo Alo
Ich weis ja nicht was du für eine Schule du besuchst, aber ich glaube du hast das Thema nicht verstanden!

Wenn ein Motor eingeschaltet ist (es liegt Spannung an allen 3 Phasen an) dreht er auch oder er ist kaputt.

-> nicht eingeschaltet -> keine Spannung somit auch kein Strom
->  Magnetisierungsstrom -> wenig Spannung = wenig Strom - Motor dreht  nicht, dient zum Magnetisieren der Blechpakete für bessere Dynamik
->  Nennstrom -> Nennspannung, Nennleistung - Motor dreht mit  Nenndrehzahl und an der Welle kann die angegeben mechanische Arbeit  abgenommen werden.
-> Leerlaufstrom -> Nennspannung - Motor  dreht nahe der Syncrodrehzahl, da an der Welle nichts angeschlossen ist  und somit es kaum einen Wiederstand gibt.
-> Kurzschlussstrom -> Nennspannung - Motor dreht nicht da die Welle blockiert ist.

Holger


----------



## PerfectWorldI (5 August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
ist zwar ein bischen Aufwendig und keine rechnerische Lösung sonder "nur" eine zeichnerische Lösung,
doch wenn man wöllte, könnte mach sich auch die Ortskurven des DASM zeichnen.

Allen eine schönen Tag noch
PerfectWorldI


----------

